# Axle's surgery is tomorrow



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle's bile acid test came back this afternoon indicating he does indeed have a liver shunt. He will have surgery tomorrow to try and close up the shunt and to remove the crystals from his bladder that have formed because he hasn't been properly filtering waste out of his blood.

A specialist surgeon is doing the operation, his liver is a normal size and shape on ultrasound and he is in good health apart from the bladder blockage so hopefully this all means everything goes smoothly. If so he will be able to come home on Friday night finally and the worst will be over.

I will post as soon as I hear that he's recovered from surgery. Please keep my beloved boy in your thoughts until then.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank goodness you've got a Specialist Surgeon for total peace of mind. He hasn't left my thoughts, the poor wee munchkin, and nor will he until he's home safe, sound & fully restored.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I know how worried you are and I am sending positive thoughts for little Axle!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Lots of healing thoughts to previous Ax xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Goodluck - I hope it all goes well


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Keeping Axle in my thoughts and prayers, poor baby.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweet wonderful Axle, stay strong and be the tough guy I know you are. And you'll be fine before you know it. 

Sarah, hugs to you. I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm so sorry, I know how special Ax is to you, you must be a wreck. Stay strong and think positive- he will be home before you know it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sending all the positive thoughts in the world to precious Axle. xxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sarah, this is tough! I feel for you! It is comforting to know that they have a specialist for him! 

I used to think it was tough having a sick child. But having a sick chi is worse, I think! Especially as we get older.

Hang in there! You will both be in my thoughts!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Like Dee said, Axel and you never leave my thoughts. Super, super huge ((((HUGS)))) and lots of prayers until Ax is home with his family again!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Stay strong little Axle. Lots of love and healing thoughts being sent your way. Gentle kisses sweet one. xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully Axle will come out of the surgery just fine. My prayers are for YOU and Axle. Posting at 3 AM means your not sleeping very well, unless you are on a different time zone.  Good luck, and good wishes.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just seeing this. Wow, so sorry little Axle is going through all of this. I'm glad he is getting great medical care. Thank you for taking such wonderful care of him. Keep us posted!


----------

